# Dutch Masters



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone?

I don't want to take time to sit down at lunch only to have to toss 1/2 a cigar out because I don't have time to eat and smoke... Cigars are $$$ as you all know.

Even the short ones I have last a while... 


I don't remember them being bad, but then that was 18 years ago in highschool when we smoked what we could find.

Before I open this 5 pack I picked up for 5$... am I gonna die?


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Nice knowing ya Jake...just keep in mind it'll be the last thing you smoke! :r


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

BADS197 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> I don't want to take time to sit down at lunch only to have to toss 1/2 a cigar out because I don't have time to eat and smoke... Cigars are $$$ as you all know.
> 
> ...


DM is good for Blunt wrap I hear. Never done it myself.:bn


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Only if you smoke one. :tu:r


----------



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> Nice knowing ya Jake...just keep in mind it'll be the last thing you smoke! :r


I smoked one of the stogies you sent me so far.. and NICE cigar.

I kept the band so I can find it later and I'll let you know which one I smoked once I get home tonight.

Thanks again!!!

I just can't smoke a good cigar at work only to toss half of it.. :cb


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

BADS197 said:


> I smoked one of the stogies you sent me so far.. and NICE cigar.
> 
> I kept the band so I can find it later and I'll let you know which one I smoked once I get home tonight.
> 
> ...


 smoke faster! :r


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

DONT DO IT!!! :r trust me


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I tried a DM once..........................................once. :hn 

There are plenty who like them. I don't know any of those folks but they sell like hotcakes.


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

Buy yourself a box of Punch London Clubs. They're made from real tobacco, not from rat feces, and cost about $26 per box of 25 at JR's.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Go for Grape White Owls.:tu


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

taltos said:


> Go for Grape White Owls.:tu


at least throwing the unsmoked portion away will be easy!:tu


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

I had a friend who would actually enjoy peach and grape flavored crapogars. I offered him a real cigar once and he didnt enjoy it compared to the flavored. Needless to say I was sad. Dutch Masters compare but are still not as bad as a flavored crapogar.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Actually I have seen the tobacco that goes into Dutch Masters...it is fermented tobacco. One of the biggest suppliers to Altadis in the DR is Mendez yCa in Santiago. They use picadura (second picking) short leaves on the plants...they also use the short tobacco left over from stripping. It is all very clean and good tobacco. Mendez considers its short fill as seriously as the long fill. Have not smoked a DM in a long time, but I at least can attest to the quality of their Dominican Tobacco.


----------



## SheepCigars (Sep 28, 2008)

Dutch Masters... one of Altadis's largest users of real Connecticuit Tobacco. Alot of Domestics lately have a homoginized binder, making them a really good smoke because the rest is real tobacco. Some are All tobacco but because they add things like Propelyene Glycol they have to put on the package that its made with non tobacco ingredients. Infact Swisher International said we couldn't order Optimos because they are handmade, we didn't have a handmade account (Finished by Hand in Honduras) WTF!?... There is a difference in the likes of White Owl or Muriel vs Dutch Master.

Smoke a Judges Cave, my normal goto cigar. Completely machine made but 100% tobacco and really tasty.

Yeah and about being a good container foor weed, every Rep from Altadis will say yeah but officially "No" :r


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Yup Judges Cave are nice cigars. Was in the factory where they are made...good tobacco there as well.


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

I was in a well-known B&M one day and they sold both high end cigars as well as (relatively) cheap cigars that I know people generally have a low opinion of. The person there told me that it was a good idea to "try it all" because some people actually end up preferring the cheaper ones. Now you could be cynical and say they were just trying to increase their sales  but I thought about it and it makes sense to me, since enjoyment is in the eye of the beholder.

So a few weeks later I managed to actually find some Dutch Masters, although all they had were the Chocolate Palma and Corona Deluxe. I actually wanted to try a regular Palma because (if you believe the internet) some people claim to like this one. Surprisingly the guy there said that while most people buy the Phillies for "rolling" purposes, most people actually bought the Choco Palma to properly smoke.

I haven't tried that one yet, but I did smoke the Corona Deluxe not long ago. It smelled alright, had some spots softer than others, and had a bit of those almondy-green notes I associate with low-quality cigars near the beginning. It got more interesting tasting near the end and burned evenly and held onto the ash surprisingly well, but the overall impression I got was of mostly mild blandness with a few unpleasant moments. The biggest knock I had against it though, was it's very loose draw (it's one of those pre "punched" cigars). I am sure this didn't help the flavour department. Maybe it's my forgiving nature, but I wouldn't rate this as "horrible", just not "good" either. That being said, I wouldn't buy another one, especially up here where one of these will run you a princely *five dollars*. (And yes, this was after I could appreciate what a "good/decent" cigar tastes like. )


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

The only drug store cheapo I actually tolerate is the El Producto Escepcionales, a 50rg perfecto.

I've noticed one thing about the dutch masters I tried a long time ago, they have a sweet, floral fragrance to them. Do they top the tobacco with something, or is this just the odor the short filler has?


----------



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

I just had one DM at lunch and threw it away 2 seconds after lighting it.. 

Most disgusting!

Will never smoke one again.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

You'd be better off buying a pack of Backwoods.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

Buy a box of Punch London Clubs or Hoyo De Monterrey Sabrosos. At about $25 a box, they aren't much more expensive than Dutch Sawdust and taste pretty damn good too.

The PLC was my first real box purchase, and they're still a staple in my humidor.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

London Club...do it....they also have Maduros....do that as well.....if you don't, the gnomes will get ya!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I have 2 or 3 Dutch Masters in my Humi.
It was a 5 pack.
They are from the 1950's....not so bad.


B:tu


----------



## Langod (Aug 8, 2008)

Instead of Dutchmasters, I would try Davidoff Mini-cigarillos. I just "discovered" them. (I posted a question about them in another thread.) They're pretty tiny -- roughly the size of a cigarette -- and take about 10 minutes (maybe less) to smoke and they're good quality with a nice flavor.
You can buy a box of 10 for about $7


----------



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

macjoe53 said:


> You'd be better off buying a pack of Backwoods.


I have a pack of those.. LOL


----------



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

Langod said:


> Instead of Dutchmasters, I would try Davidoff Mini-cigarillos.


I have a pack of those too..

:r


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

DM's are...well questionable. I keep a box around just in case, but I think I may have just given out most of them by now. They aren't a terrible thing for the price, but they're not really a cigar smoker's dream either.



Instead, I would recommend Zino PLatinum XS or AVO Puritos tins of cigarillos. They're about as thick as a pencil, about 3-4 inches long, and are actual hand rolled cigars with 100% long-leaf filler. Excellent little 15 minute smokes, they come in tins of 10 per.

You can find them for around $15 per tin online. If you have trouble with that, shoot me a PM and I can probably hook you up with some to try.



Edit: Overly gratuitous edit for 1,000 posts! Woot, I'm off to celebrate!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I too was looking for a short smoke, Scott was tracking my post and sent me a few of the Casa Cuba Habinitos outstanding smoke - good for 20 - 30 min depending on how fast your hitting it. They are 4" with a 30 RG and 25 for $18.75 I can highly recommend them.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

BADS197 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> I don't want to take time to sit down at lunch only to have to toss 1/2 a cigar out because I don't have time to eat and smoke... Cigars are $$$ as you all know.
> 
> ...


You would be 100x happier smoking Sancho Panza Matador (4.0" x 24) 10 tins of 10 (100 cigars) are $34 and they last about 20 minutes each They are a nice smoke.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CB-SHA4024&cat=8&page=3

There is a link for you...


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

dutch master are ok but i like to smoke ANTONIO Y CLEOPATRA corona dbl claro wrapper its about 51/2 by 43 they are good for a cheap smoke thats if you can get past the green wrapper some people dont like it


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

Optimo Palmas and Optimo Admirals are, in my opion, excellent cigars. They are short-filler and machine made, but the flavor is there nonetheless. Don't short change yourself by not giving cigars such as these a try merely because you may think that they are too pedestrian. Some are excellent smokes.

Steve


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Ah - finally. Cheap-ass cigars. Something in my area of tobacco expertise.

If you only ever smoke Dutch Masters (like, once, I'd only ever smoked Wolf Brothers Crookettes and Swisher Sweets) and only ever drank Folgers coffee then you're not going to be disappointed when you sit down this morning with your coffee and cigar. Today I'll give the cigar a solid "2" and I'll rate the coffee a reliable "1.2" but, before expanding my cigar and coffee consciousness, I might have scored both as 8.5.

It is hard to go back. As the old saying say - luxuries quickly become necessities; ignorance is bliss, etc. etc. Wish I'd stopped with Tampa Sweethearts, corncob pipes, Middletons Cherry Blend and Maxwell House. Caveat emptor.


----------

